#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > 勳章發放 >  >  感謝 那岐、GOOSE 提供節慶 Logo 並頒發網站美化勳章

## 狼王白牙

在此感謝 *那岐* 、 *GOOSE*

在 *徵求論壇 Logo 的活動* 中，分別提供了聖誕節以及農曆新年 Logo 並且被錄用

為了表彰對狼之樂園論壇近期的特殊貢獻，特別頒發*網站美化勳章*！

附帶樂園幣1000元之獎勵。

以上作品，即刻成為狼之樂園於特殊節慶時使用的 Logo ！

----------

